# Impossible d'ouvrir des PDF dans Safari



## Bob51430 (12 Mai 2013)

Salut tous le monde,

J'ai récemment installé Adobe Reader XI mais il ne s'ouvre pas. Lorsque je clique sur adobe dans application j'ai le message "erreur interne de l'application" Waou sa c'est du message d'erreur!
Je l'ai donc désinstallé mais depuis je n'arrive plus à ouvrir de PDF dans safari (6.0.4 sur OS X 10.8.3) J'arrive bien à ouvrir mes PDFs avec "aperçu" que j'ai mis par défaut pour les PDF mais dans Safari quand j'ouvre un pdf j'ai le message:

Adobe PDF Document

The adobe acrobat/reader selected for viewing PDF documents in browser cannot be found at its installed location. it may have been moved or deleted
Please reinstall or repair the application. (16:9)

Bien sur si je réinstalle adobe reader il ne démarre toujours pas et affiche toujours le même message. j'ai aussi essayé adobe reader X mais j'ai le même problème.
J'ai supprimé les fichiers adobe dans le repertoire "internet plugins" sa ne change rien. J'ai aussi coché ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiable dans safari mais sa ne change rien non plus.
Je ne sais pas comment faire pour pouvoir réouvrir mes documents PDF dans safari 

Avec google chrome mes pdf s'ouvrent correctement.
Avez vous une solution?

Merci


----------



## magicPDF (12 Mai 2013)

Salut,

Tout est là :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/21880385?ac_cid=tw123456#21880385

Et là :
http://blogs.adobe.com/acrobat/work...tibility-with-adobe-reader-and-adobe-acrobat/


----------



## Bob51430 (13 Mai 2013)

Merci! Je teste sa en rentrant ce soir et te tiens au courant!


----------



## Bob51430 (13 Mai 2013)

Bon hé bien sa ne fonctionne pas. Toujours le même message d'erreur


----------



## Bob51430 (18 Mai 2013)

J'ai réussi à faire refonctionner adobe. j'ai installer Adobe Acrobat XI Pro qui ne fonctionnai pas non plus mais lui dispose d'un outil de désinstallation. je l'ai donc utiliser et maintenant sa refonctionne 
Enfin je n'ai pas les pdf qui s'ouvre directement dans safari mais au moins ils ce télécharge et n'affiche plus de message d'erreur!


----------

